
Most Medical Imaging Devices Run Outdated Operating Systems - gvaishno
https://blog.hackerfoss.com/2020/03/most-medical-imaging-devices-run.html
======
gumby
Having worked in that 'biz' I would say this is true but a feature, not bug.

Any complex system like that is certified to operate within parameters given a
specific set of equipment, software revisions and the like. Figuring out the
implications of OS upgrades (much less vendor-supplied software _or hardware_
\-- even non-electronic parts) is difficult enough as it is. This applies not
only to patient-facing imaging equipment but various lab equipment as well.

Such equipment should not be connected to a network of course, but that is not
implied as a problem in this blog post.

